# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συμπληρώματα >  Ε-SHOP by Χ-TREME STORES (ex-ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ)

## Polyneikos

> *Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ «ΑΘΛΗΤΗ» 22-2-2019
> *
> Εδώ και λίγες μέρες πολλοί θα έχετε παρατηρήσει μια αλλαγή στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. 
> Μια αλλαγή για την οποία αισθανόμαστε υπερήφανοι, αφού διατηρούμε ζωντανή την ιστορία του πρώτου εξειδικευμένου καταστήματος για το bodybuilding και το fitness, έτσι όπως το γνώρισαν και το εμπιστεύτηκαν οι μεγαλύτεροι Έλληνες αθλητές, ενώ από την άλλη ακολουθούμε τους ρυθμούς της σύγχρονης εποχής που απαιτούν συνεχή εξέλιξη.
> 
> 
> Έτσι τα δύο «αδερφικά» καταστήματα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και των X-TREME STORES της Ομόνοιας γίνονται ένα. Με αυτή την κίνηση πολλά αλλάζουν αλλά και πολλά μένουν ίδια, όπως τα έχετε συνηθίσει.
> 
> 
> ...



Το κατάστημα - θρύλος - του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding και Fitness, *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, έχει επιστρέψει δυναμικά και εγκαινιάζει το πλήρες e-shop του , σε συνεργασία με το Bodybuilding.gr !

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/athlitis

*




H γκάμπα προϊόντων πολύ μεγάλη και πολυ καλες τιμές, για όλους τους αθλούμενους.
Επίσης έχει και ρούχα , που ψάχνουν αρκετοί για την προπόνησή τους. 
Πλην του e-shop όμως , αξίζει κάποιος να περάσει μια βόλτα απο το μαγαζί (Πανεπιστημίου 60, εντός της στοάς) για να ενημερωθεί για την πλήρη γκάμα εταιριών και προϊόντων.

Σε αυτό το τόπικ θα μπορούν τα μέλη να ενημερώνονται , για προσφορές, για την ανανέωση προϊόντων, ερωτησεις για το stock κτλ.

----------


## beefmeup

καλη αρχη να ευχηθουμε..

ηδη προσεξα δυνατες προσφορες οπως αυτη της orange triad σε τιμη που ουτε καν απο αμερικη δεν υπαρχει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Καλή αρχή και συνεργασία να ευχηθούμε! Πιστεύω πως η συνεργασία τιμάει και τις δυο πλευρές που αρχικά δείχνουν έμπρακτα την αγάπη προς το άθλημα του bodybuilding και έπειτα σέβονται τους ενασχολούμενους και τους πελάτες που καταναλώνουν αθλητικά είδη και συμπληρώματα διατροφής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> καλη αρχη να ευχηθουμε..
> 
> ηδη προσεξα δυνατες προσφορες οπως αυτη της orange triad σε τιμη που ουτε καν απο αμερικη δεν υπαρχει


Καλη αρχη κ επιτυχια κ απο μενα που πιστευω ειναι δεδομενη με τετοια ποικιλια κ προσφορες.

*Καλα Διονυση μεσα στο μυαλο μου ησουν; :01. Razz:  Με προλαβες!    οrange triand μια απο τις καλυτερες multi σε τετοια τιμη;! :02. Shock:

----------


## beefmeup

εχω ξεμεινει απο μουλτι γιαυτο επεσε το ματι μου κατευθειαν εκει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nα ενημερώσω οτι τα μεταφορικά είναι δωρεάν για παραγγελίες άνω των 30 ευρώ.*

----------


## vaggan

καλη αρχη και απο εμενα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: βλεπω πολυ καλες τιμες

----------


## sobral

Καλή αρχή κ από μένα! Πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη φορά ενώνουν τις δυνάμεις τους δύο βαριά ονόματα στο χώρο. Απ την μία το πιο ιστορικό μαγαζί bodybuilding κ απ την άλλη το καλύτερο φόρουμ bbing. Σωστή κ η ύπαρξη αυτού του τόπικ, για να μπορεί ο καθένας να ρωτάει κ να ενημερώνεται για οτιδήποτε  αφορά το e-shop. Πιστεύω θα πάει καλά!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Εχω ήδη επισκεφτεί αρκετές φορές το κατάστημα και εχω να πώ τα εξής...

Χώρος παρα πολύ φιλικός,καθαρός,και χωρίς να κουράζει τον πελάτη...κρατάει λιτές γραμμες(προφανως για να μιμηθεί οσο γινεται το ''παλαιο καταστημα''...

Το προσωπικό ειναι πολυ εξηπηρετικό..

Σαν αθλητή-πελάτη,με προτρέπει να αγοράσω απο κει,καθως γνωρίζω οτι το κατάστημα εχει καποια ιστορία,και φήμη,(γεγονός που δεν εκμεταλευεται για να εχει υψηλές τιμες),και δεν ειναι απλά ,αλλο ενα μαγαζί με συμπληρώματα και ειδη διατροφής...

Σιγουρα σε αυτη την περίπτωση στηρίζουμε ελληνικα καταστήματα μετα χαρας  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ktm620

Καλή αρχή παιδιά  :03. Clap: 
Όντως την Orange Triad ήδη την ζαχαρώνω και εγώ και φυσικά να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο για να εκμεταλλευτώ τα δωρεάν μεταφορικά για παραγγ. >30ευρώ. 
Εύγε!

----------


## Tasmanis

Όσοι γνωρίζαμε το κατάστημα και την ιστορία του πραγματικά με λύπη βλέπαμε τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτή την κατιούσα που χε πάρει....Με μια τέτοια κίνηση ο Αθλητής θα  φτάσει στην αίγλη των παλιών καλών εποχών όπου πολλοί αθλητές ειχαν το κατάστημα ως σημείο συνάντησης....επισκέφτηκα το χώρο και όντως δε ξερω αν εχω συναντήσει τόσο μεγάλη ποικιλία  σε προϊόντα. Αξιοσημείωτο ειναι ότι η επιλογή του προσωπικού που στελεχώνει το κατάστημα είναι άψογα καταρτισμένο και έχει άποψη σε θεματα γυμναστικής διατροφής συμπληρωμάτων, αφού πέραν της επιστημονικής κατάρτισης τους γυμνάζονται οι ίδιοι....καλές δουλειές!

----------


## sotosepica

Να ευχηθούμε καλή αρχή στο μαγαζί!

Κάπου είδα στο site 4x1kg πρωτείνη της Warriorlab 30ευρώ!! ισχύει, η έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος;

----------


## Mpekrimeze

> Κάπου είδα στο site 4x1kg πρωτείνη της Warriorlab 30ευρώ!! ισχύει, η έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος;


Μόλις το είδα και γώ,
αν πείτε οτι δεν είναι λάθος φεύγω να κατασκηνώσω έξω απο το μαγαζί. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sotosepica

χαχαχα και εγώ μια από τα ίδια!! 
αύριο πρωί πρωί τηλέφωνο και παραγγελία  :01. Razz:

----------


## zisis.z

Xα χα χα Λαθος ειναι ρε παιδια τοσο δυσκολο να το καταλαβετε,απλα η συσκευασια αυτη εχει μεσα 4 σακουλες η μια σακουλα εχει 29,90 οποτε  4χ29.90 παει στα 119,96...... :01. Wink:

----------


## ArgoSixna

κατα 99% ειναι λαθος , παντως μεχρι 9/3 ειναι ενα e-shop απο ευρωπη που εχει -40% στις πρωτεινες που ειναι με το ιδιο ονομα με την σελιδα και βγαινει 30ευρω το 4κιλο.

Ωραια τιμη η orange triad  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μια χαρά το e-shop,μπράβο! Έπεσαν και οι πρώτες παραγγελίες για το καλό!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Καλώς σας βρήκαμε λοιπόν και ηλεκτρονικά, μιας και αρκετά μέλη του Forum έχουν περάσει ήδη από το κατάστημα και έχουν κάνει τις αγορές τους.
Προσπαθούμε να κρατήσουμε ζωντανό ένα κατάστημα που ξεκίνησε το 1966. Πέρασε δόξες, δυσκολίες, σε κάποια φάση παρήκμασε, όμως έμεινε πάντα ζωντανό στις καρδιές μας. Από τον Οκτώβριο του 2014 που το αναλάβαμε είναι πάντοτε σε ανοδική πορεία και δύο είναι οι βασικοί παράγοντες γι’ αυτό.

*α)* *Οι άνθρωποι.* Και εννοώ όλοι οι άνθρωποι που εμπλέκονται με τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.

Τα μέλη του Forum που αγκάλιασαν την ιδέα από την πρώτη στιγμή.

Οι καθημερινοί άνθρωποι που δεν γνώριζαν τίποτε για την ανανέωση και περνώντας τυχαία από το κατάστημα κοντοστέκονται και μπαίνουν μέσα. Πολλοί δακρύζουν κιόλας.
Μας λένε ότι λες κι ήταν χθες που θα κατέβαινε από τη σκάλα ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας!

Όλοι εμείς που ξεκινήσαμε να δουλεύουμε μέσα μας την ιδέα πολύ καιρό πριν ή που εργαζόμαστε στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ προσπαθώντας να φανούμε αντάξιοι του μεγάλου ονόματος.
*
β)* *Τα προϊόντα*. Θέλουμε τα προϊόντα μας να είναι έντιμα. Οι προτάσεις μας να είναι καθαρές. Σε όσα μπορούμε, σε συνεργασία και με τις εταιρίες, θα προσφέρουμε τιμές που θα είναι από τις καλύτερες στον κόσμο. Σε όλα πάντως τα προϊόντα οι τιμές μας θα είναι τουλάχιστον προσιτές.
Θα προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε ακριβείς όσο γίνεται σε ότι μας ρωτάτε. Θα προσπαθήσουμε να κρατήσουμε μία καθαρή, ουδέτερη στάση προς τις μάρκες που δεν φέρνουμε. Πιστεύουμε ότι διαθέτουμε πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία όμως θα ήταν αδύνατον να τα φέρνουμε όλα. Κάνουμε λοιπόν τις επιλογές μας με κριτήρια που κατά την άποψή μας καλύπτουν πλήρως τις ανάγκες που δημιουργεί ένα βαρύ όνομα, όπως αυτό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.

Είμαστε πάντως ανοικτοί σε υποδείξεις και προτάσεις από όλους σας. Πολλά μέλη του Forum έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία σε προϊόντα και αυτό φαίνεται από τον τρόπο που γράφουν. Το τι από όλες τις προτάσεις θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες.
Όμως θα φιλτράρουμε όλες τις προτάσεις γιατί πάντοτε από μια τέτοια διαδικασία βγαίνει κάτι καλό.

Καλό ξεκίνημα λοιπόν στη συζήτησή μας!

----------


## sotosepica

Παιδιά το Eshop έπεσε.. καταναλώθηκε το bandwidth

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Το τερματίσατε ρε,κατέρευσε!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## LEGPRESS

τεραστια ιστορια ο αθλητης...ακομα θυμαμαι να πηγαινω φροντιστηριο στην κανιγγος και να περναω καθε μερα απο μπροστα...μπραβο στο φορουμ και σ αυτους που το ξαναστησανε...και τα δυο παιδια εκει μεσα εγκυκλοπαιδιες...σε σημειο εκνευριστικο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## raiden

Σημερα περασα απο το καταστημα μετα την δουλεια και ομολογω πως εντυπωσιαστηκα !!Το μαγαζι ειναι υπερπληρες με τεραστια ποικιλια και ανταγωνιστικοτατες τιμες . Ο χωρος καθαρος και φωτεινος και τα παιδια ευγενεστατα .Δεν ειχα σκοπο να αγορασω κατι πηγα πιο πολυ για βολτα , αλλα δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω μολις ειδα ολη την σειρα της NOW απλωμενη και τσιμπησα ενα testo jack και ενα μπλουζακι lonsdale ετσι για τη φιγουρα (παρεπιπτοντως πολυ φθηνο το tshirt στα 15 ευρω ) .Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα , η εμπειρια μου απο την επισκεψη ηταν ενα ευχαριστο ξαφνιασμα !!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Αυτήν την περίοδο στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ με 2 WARRIORLAB Beef Protein 1000gr δίνουμε μία επιλογή Δώρου:
*1η* EFX, ZMA 90 caps ή
*2η* EFX, HBM 120 caps.

Link: ΠΑΚΕΤΟ #1

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Η παραγγελία έφτασε στα χέρια μου σε λιγότερες απο 36 ώρες,μαζί με αρκετα πραγματάκια μέσα έξτρα,μια χαρα!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Είναι σημαντικό να δεχόμαστε θετικά σχόλια!
Μπορεί ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ να είναι το παλαιότερο κατάστημα της Ευρώπης, όμως στη σύγχρονη μορφή του (e-shop, αμεσότητα αποστολών κ.τ.λ.) είναι κάτι καινούριο.
Σίγουρα θα γίνουν και λάθη.
Όμως θα προσπαθήσουμε να είναι μικρά και να προσπαθούμε να τα διορθώνουμε άμεσα.

Με την ευκαιρία εξασφαλίζουμε μία μοναδική προσφορά για τους φίλους του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Με κάθε Complete 8, 2270gr ή Complete After 2724gr *ΔΩΡΟ* το ON Tribulus (Το οποίο έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 05/2015)

----------


## LEGPRESS

καλη προσφορα...η complete after ειναι τουμπανο.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## relaxncoffee

Παιδιά στην κυπρο κανει αποστολη;
Εαν ναι ποσο κοστιζει;

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Όσο το ψάξαμε βλέπουμε ότι το κόστος αποστολής προς Κύπρο είναι υψηλό.
Πιστεύουμε ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο κάποιος φίλος μας από Κύπρο να μπει σε αυτήν την διαδικασία.
Εξάλλου τα περισσότερα προϊόντα μας μπορείτε να τα βρείτε και στα X-TREME της Κύπρου σε αντίστοιχες τιμές.

----------


## Billys51

Συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ γρήγορη παράδοση της παραγγελιας και μάλιστα με πολλά δωράκια μέσα    Καλη αρχή εύχομαι κ καλές δουλειες!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Αυτήν την στιγμή στην αρχική σελίδα του e-shop  παίζουν κάποιες δυνατές προσφορές που αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος.

Ορισμένες από αυτές τις προσφορές αναμένεται να τελειώσουν τέλος της εβδομάδας.
Φυσικά θα αντικατασταθούν από νέες που δεν τις γνωρίζουμε ακόμα. Απλά το αναφέρω για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για κάτι συγκεκριμένο από τα υπάρχοντα προϊόντα.

Γενικά η φιλοσοφία των περισσότερων προσφορών είναι η εξής: Συζητάμε με τις εταιρίες – προμηθευτές για το concept του «ΑΘΛΗΤΗ» και του forum και τους ζητάμε να μας προσφέρουν κάποια ποσότητα συγκεκριμένου προϊόντος σε χαμηλότερη τιμή. Έτσι εξηγείται π.χ. η απίστευτη τιμή που τώρα έχουμε σε Οrange Triad.
Όταν η ποσότητα αυτή τελειώσει, το προϊόν επανέρχεται στην κανονική του τιμή. Κατόπιν όμως ακολουθούν ως προσφορές νέα προϊόντα, κ.τ.λ.
Οπότε μείνετε συντονισμένοι παρακολουθώντας τις αλλαγές των προσφορών μας στην αρχική μας σελίδα.

----------


## vaggan

ηθελα να ρωτησω σε περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να παραγειλει κιλα δισκους μια μεγαλη ποσοτητα πως παραδιδονται και αν εχουν μεταφορικα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να σας αναφέρουμε κάποια τιμή «πλαφόν», αφού σε κάθε περίπτωση προσπαθούμε να βρούμε τον οικονομικότερο τρόπο παράδοσης. Σας προτείνω να καλέσετε στο κατάστημα για να μπορέσουμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε με τον καλύτερο δυνατόν τρόπο.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Οι  προσφορές συνεχίζονται !!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Να ενημερώσουμε ότι για αυτές τις μέρες, όσον αφορά το φυσικό κατάστημα,  δεν θα έχουμε εορταστικό ωράριο, διαφορετικό από αυτό που έχουμε ούτως ή άλλως, ούτε θα ανοίξουμε την Κυριακή των Βαΐων. 
Φυσικά το e-shop μας δεν ξεκουράζεται ποτέ.

Όμως για να σας αποζημιώσουμε γι’ αυτό, από σήμερα τρέχουν νέες πολύ δυνατές προσφορές στο e-shop!
Κάποιες προσφορές αφορούν συγκεκριμένες γεύσεις κα αφορούν κοντινά σε λήξη προϊόντα, όπου το αναφέρουμε. Κάποιες άλλες όμως δεν έχουν τέτοιους περιορισμούς.

Σερφάρετε στο e-shop μας και…εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Νέες προσφορές αυτές τις μέρες στο e-shop του Forum!
Πιστεύουμε ότι όλες παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον όμως ξεχωρίζουμε αυτές των After Max, Amino-X και Muscle Protein bar. Αυτές είναι που έως στιγμής έχουν τραβήξει περισσότερο…

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Αυτές τις μέρες υπάρχει μία δυνατή προσφορά με ΔΩΡΕΑΝ Kre-Alkalyn 120 caps, αγοράζοντας 2 συσκευασίες από τα παρακάτω προϊόντα WARRIORLAB!




Τα προϊόντα μπορεί να είναι είτε ίδια, είτε διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους και η προσφορά θα ισχύει έως εξαντλήσεως του Δώρου.
Στο e-shop, όταν κάνετε την παραγγελία δεν φαίνεται το Δώρο, όμως με την ταυτόχρονη αγορά 2 από τα παραπάνω προϊόντα WARRIORLAB, θα εμπεριέχεται στο δέμα που θα λαμβάνετε.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Την ''τσιμπησα'' σημερα την VITA-T, MEN´S MULTIVITAMIN, 90 CAPS (TOP SECRET) :01. Wink:  ,νομιζω  οτι ειναι πλεονεκτημα σε θεμα αφομοιωσης που ειναι σε καψουλες κ οχι σε κουφετο.

----------


## Feth

Υποθετικά κάνεις μια παραγγελια από το eshop του site, αφου γινει η παραγγελια και δηλώσεις τα στοχιεια αποστολής, σε παιρνουν τηλέφωνο στο νουμερο που έδωσες ή τα στέλνουν ανευ επικοινωνιας?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ποτε την εστειλες την παραγγελια

----------


## Feth

> Ποτε την εστειλες την παραγγελια


Deν την έχω στειλει ακομη μέταλ, απλά θέλω να προχωρησω σε παραγγελια και θα ήθελα να ξερω αν υπάρχει προκαταβολική επικοινωνια πριν αποσταλεί, διοτι αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το κιν μ και δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλ.

Σε ευχαριστω για το move btw, δεν το είχα δει το τοπιk  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

στα στελνουν ανευ επικοινωνιας. παντως εμενα δυο φορες με πρωτεινη που παρειγγειλα ειδαν οτι μετα  δεν υπηρχε  και δεν με πηραν πισω να μου το πουν επρεπε να παρω εγω να ρωτησω τι παιζει και να μαθω. οπως και να εχει απο την στιγμη που ξεπεραστηκε η ασυννενοησια τα πραματα ηρθαν στην ωρα τους εσυ καλου κακου δωσε και ενα τηλεφωνο κινητο παντως.

----------


## Feth

> στα στελνουν ανευ επικοινωνιας. παντως εμενα δυο φορες με πρωτεινη που παρειγγειλα ειδαν οτι μετα  δεν υπηρχε  και δεν με πηραν πισω να μου το πουν επρεπε να παρω εγω να ρωτησω τι παιζει και να μαθω. οπως και να εχει απο την στιγμη που ξεπεραστηκε η ασυννενοησια τα πραματα ηρθαν στην ωρα τους εσυ καλου κακου δωσε και ενα τηλεφωνο κινητο παντως.


Μάλιστα! Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> στα στελνουν ανευ επικοινωνιας. *παντως εμενα δυο φορες με πρωτεινη που παρειγγειλα ειδαν οτι μετα  δεν υπηρχε  και δεν με πηραν πισω να μου το πουν επρεπε να παρω εγω να ρωτησω τι παιζει και να μαθω.* οπως και να εχει απο την στιγμη που ξεπεραστηκε η ασυννενοησια τα πραματα ηρθαν στην ωρα τους εσυ καλου κακου δωσε και ενα τηλεφωνο κινητο παντως.


Βαγγέλη αυτό έγινε με το e-shop του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που λειτουργεί από τον Μαρτιο του 2015;
Νομίζω θυμάμαι την περίπτωση και ήταν με τους προηγούμενους συνεργάτες.
Στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ είναι αρκετά τυπικοί απ΄όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## vaggan

κωστα εγινε ναι απλα ρωτησα για μια πρωτεινη μου ειπαν οτι ειναι διαθεσιμη περιμενα καποιες μερες τους πηρα και μου ειπαν δεν ηταν τελικα διαθεσιμη και εβαλα μια αλλη πρωτεινη οπως ειπα ομως οκ γινονται και αυτα καθε μερα μπορει να εχεις ενα σωρο παραγγελιες απο την στιγμη που λυθηκε το θεμα ολα καλα και ειναι και γεναιοδωροι οσον αφορα τα εξτραδακια που εχουν μεσα :08. Toast:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε για τα καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια που μας βοηθάνε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι.

Αυτές τις μέρες παίζουν κάποιες ωραίες προσφορές στο e-shop μας, και επιπλέον να πούμε ότι σε αρκετές εταιρίες απορροφήσαμε ένα μέρος της αύξησης Φ.Π.Α.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε: Sci-MX, NUTREND, WARRIORLAB, NLS, STACKER, MYOLABS, INKO, BODY ATTACK, M DOUBLE YOU, MAXIMIZE, FIRST IRON και άλλες…
Η αύξηση που έγινε είναι περίπου 5% και σε ορισμένα προϊόντα δεν αυξήσαμε καθόλου τιμές.

----------


## vaggan

βαζω αυτη την φωτο εδω παρηγγειλα την iron mass του αρνι και με μεγαλη μου χαρα διαπιστωσα οτι μου ειχαν βαλει ενα μεγαλο αριθμο απο διαφορα δειγματα με μονο ενα κουτι πρωτεινης δηλαδη που να ειχα κανει καμια μεγαλη παραγγελια τι θα εβαζαν κανενα αγριογουρουνο? :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: αξιζει να το δοκιμασετε το shop

----------


## Feth

Πολύ πράγμα φιλε! Και πολύ καλή κινηση από τα παιδια του καταστήματος! Εντός της εβδομάδας σχεδιαζω να αγοράσω και εγώ μια πρωτεινη από το κατάστημα και ευελπιστώ να μεινω και εγώ προ εκπληξεων κατά την παραλαβη!  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε για τα καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια που μας βοηθάνε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι.
> 
> Αυτές τις μέρες παίζουν κάποιες ωραίες προσφορές στο e-shop μας, και επιπλέον να πούμε ότι σε αρκετές εταιρίες απορροφήσαμε ένα μέρος της αύξησης Φ.Π.Α.
> 
> Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε: Sci-MX, NUTREND, WARRIORLAB, NLS, STACKER, MYOLABS, INKO, BODY ATTACK, M DOUBLE YOU, MAXIMIZE, FIRST IRON και άλλες…
> *Η αύξηση που έγινε είναι περίπου 5% και σε ορισμένα προϊόντα δεν αυξήσαμε καθόλου τιμές.*


Πολύ καλή κίνηση :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nive

Eγώ σήμερα πήγα από το μαγαζί γιατί είχα παραγγείλει μία exteme deluxe της body attack και ο Χρήστος δεν με άφησε χωρίς σέικερ και ένα δείγμα προεξασκητικού.  :01. Razz: 
Πάντα φροντίζουν να είσαι ευχαριστημένος...  :03. Clap:

----------


## panos21

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πρώτη αγορά από το e shop 1 κουτί cissus primaforce και 1 φακελάκι on whey rich chocolate. 

Η παραγγελία έγινε Τρίτη μεσημέρι και παρέλαβα σήμερα όπως με είχανε ενημερώσει από το κατάστημα καθώς θα είχανε το cissus διαθέσιμο την Πέμπτη. 

Μπορώ να πω πως έμεινα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Γρήγορη εξυπηρέτηση, καλές τιμές, δωρεάν μεταφορικά και δωράκι shaker  γίγας  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: .

Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο απλά μπράβο που επιτέλους δε χρειάζεται να στέλνουμε συνέχεια χρήματα σε Πορτογάλους, Αμερικανούς κλπ κλπ.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## spartan77

να γράψω κ εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου καθώς έχω κάνει αρκετές παραγγελίες και μπορώ να πω ότι βρισκεις και καλές εταιρίες και σε καλές τιμές,γρήγορες αποστολές και πάντα με δωράκια!!!
μπράβο παίδες κάνετε πολύ καλή δουλειά! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## inferno93

Μπορει να με ενημερωσει παρακαλω ενας υπευθυνος ποτε ληγουν οι προσφορες -20% που εχει αυτη την στιγμη στο σιτε?

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

> Μπορει να με ενημερωσει παρακαλω ενας υπευθυνος ποτε ληγουν οι προσφορες -20% που εχει αυτη την στιγμη στο σιτε?


Οι προσφορές μας θα αλλάξουν σήμερα με νέες.
Γενικά δεν υπάρχει σταθερός χρόνος παραμονής των προσφορών. Εξαρτάται από διαθεσιμότητα, συμφωνίας με τις εταιρίες κ.τ.λ.

----------


## kostas_ntoum

Για τον Αθλητή ήξερα κάποια πράγματα απο μεγαλύτερα μέλη της οικογένειας. Όμως είχα πάει μόνο μια-δυο φορές παλιά γιατί δεν είχαν ποικιλία. Τώρα που ξαναπήγα μετά την ανακαίνιση,λέω πως ειναι τέλειο μαγαζί! Τα παιδιά πολυ εξυπηρετικά και με γνωσεις. Πήγα διερευνητικά και έφυγα με δυο σακούλες πράγματα. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτη η WHEY CORE 100, 2250G (NUTREND) που διαφημιζεται στο παραθυρο με 36,72 ισχυει; Η λαθος εχει γινει;  Γιατι οταν την κλικαρω ,αλλη τιμη φαινεται.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Κυριε Χρήστο εγώ αλλη τιμη βλέπω εδω ->

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι αυτο ειπα κ εγω ,στο διαφημιζομενο παραθυρο στην αρχικη σελιδα γιατι λεει 36,72;

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδιά εχει γινει πιθανοτα κάποιο λαθος με το διαφημιστικο banner, θα διορθωθεί.

edit: Προς το παρον αντικαταστάθηκε

----------


## ευθυμης

σημερα παρελαβα την πρωτη παραγγελια με ενα σκασμο δωρα, ευχαριστω! οχι σαν μερικους που ψωνιζεις συνεχεια  και δεν βαζουν ουτε ενα δειγμα μεσα ! θα σας ξαναπροτημισω!

----------


## Alkean

Παιδια εχω κανει μια παραγγελια απο την παρασκευη και δεν ηρθε ουτε σημερα (πρωτη παραγγελια απο αθλητη)  :02. Shock: 

Εχω στειλει και εμαιλ στην φορμα επικοινωνιας απο χθες και ουτε απαντηση εχω παρει....

Αντε τα πηρα τωρα θελω και γω τετοια δωρακια οπως τις εικονες ζηλευω ....

----------


## vaggan

> σημερα παρελαβα την πρωτη παραγγελια με ενα σκασμο δωρα, ευχαριστω! οχι σαν μερικους που ψωνιζεις συνεχεια  και δεν βαζουν ουτε ενα δειγμα μεσα ! θα σας ξαναπροτημισω!


καλα τα εξτραδακια δωρακια που βαζει μεσα ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη εδειξα σε ενα φιλο την φωτο με τα οσα μου εβαλαν οποιος  ψωνιζει απο αλλου και λεει ενταξει μωρε σιγα αυτα τα παιρνουν τζαμπα  :08. Turtle: (κλασσικος μλκς ελληνας)που τα χανει και προσπαθει να υποβιβασει ωραια του λεω δειξε μου απο το σαιτ που παραγγειλες εσυ που σου χρεωσαν και το σεικερ και δειξε μου και τα τζαμπα εξτραδακια που σου εβαλαν....δεν ειπε τιποτα :08. Turtle: 




> Παιδια εχω κανει μια παραγγελια απο την παρασκευη και δεν ηρθε ουτε σημερα (πρωτη παραγγελια απο αθλητη) 
> 
> Εχω στειλει και εμαιλ στην φορμα επικοινωνιας απο χθες και ουτε απαντηση εχω παρει....
> 
> Αντε τα πηρα τωρα θελω και γω τετοια δωρακια οπως τις εικονες ζηλευω ....


παρε τηλ φιλε συμβαινουν αυτα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Alkean

> παρε τηλ φιλε συμβαινουν αυτα


Λοιπον,εχω αρχισει να απογοητευομαι και οχι vaggan δεν συμβαινουν αυτα...
Τους πηρα και τηλεφωνο λιγον πιο πριν στις 5....Δεν μου απαντησαν...πηρα και στα 2 νουμερα

Θα δοκιμασω να τους παρω παλι αλλα σιγουρα ολο αυτο το σκηνικο ειναι εναν μειον για τον Αθλητη απο δικια μου πλευρα...
Εχω απορια τη δικαιολογια θα μου πουν,αν απαντησουν βεβαια

Παει μια εβδομαδα τωρα ελεος δηλαδη  :01. Sad:

----------


## Alkean

Δοκιμασα παλι κατα τις 7
Δεν απαντησαν...

Αντι-επαγγελματιες στο φουλ τι να λεμε...κατ τα αλλα υποστοριζουμε ελλαδα ναι αλλα οχι τους ελληναρες

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Φίλε εισαι απαράδεκτος αν απο αυτό κρίνεις το κατάστημα αντιεπαγγελματίες  :02. Welcome: 

Βλεπεις 5 σελίδες με κριτικές και αμεσως βγαίνεις να κράξεις...Επέτρεψε μου αλλα δεν λειτουργούμε ετσι εδω μέσα..


Για καποιο λόγο μπορεί να εκλεισαν νωριτερα....οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι οσα τηλεφωνα και να πήρες,λογικό ηταν να μην βρηκες κανεναν 

ΥΓ 1 , ΣΗΜΕΡΑ στο κέντρο ,τα ''εσπαγαν'' παλι,οποτε θεωρώ ισως ηταν ενας λόγος αυτος που τους αναγκασε να κλεισουν νωρις.


ΥΓ 2 δεν σε αναγκασε κανεις να ψωνισεις απο εκει,μπορείς να συνεχιζεις να προτιμάς τα αλλα eshop και να αφήσεις για εμας τους υπολοιπους τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ...

φιλικα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Alkean

> Φίλε εισαι απαράδεκτος αν απο αυτό κρίνεις το κατάστημα αντιεπαγγελματίες 
> 
> Βλεπεις 5 σελίδες με κριτικές και αμεσως βγαίνεις να κράξεις...Επέτρεψε μου αλλα δεν λειτουργούμε ετσι εδω μέσα..
> 
> 
> Για καποιο λόγο μπορεί να εκλεισαν νωριτερα....οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι οσα τηλεφωνα και να πήρες,λογικό ηταν να μην βρηκες κανεναν 
> 
> ΥΓ 1 , ΣΗΜΕΡΑ στο κέντρο ,τα ''εσπαγαν'' παλι,οποτε θεωρώ ισως ηταν ενας λόγος αυτος που τους αναγκασε να κλεισουν νωρις.
> 
> ...


Επειδη ειδα τις καλες κριτικες ειπα να προτιμησω το καταστημα αλλα δυστυχως η παραγγελια μου δεν ξερω τι γινεται ειλικρινα

Υγ1 σημερα ειχε επεισοδια αλλα η παραγγελια εχει γινει απο τις 6 τ μηνα,μπορει να ειναι καποιος αλλος λογος ομως

Υγ2 παρολα αυτα θα επιμεινω ελπιζω να με βγαλει λαθος ο αθλητης    :08. Toast:

----------


## Alkean

Σημερα παρελαβα την παραγγελια μου απο τον αθλητη με ενα σκασμο δειγματα μεσα +σεικερ.

Παρολα αυτα η παραγγελια μου ειχε γινει απο τις 6 και την παρελαβα στις 16 του μηνα και αυτο ηταν το μεγαλο μειον στην εξυπηρετηση εκτος του οτι δεν ειχαν και την γευση που ειχα παραγγειλει ενω στο e-shop δεν διευκρινιζεται ποιες γευσεις ειναι εκτος στοκ.

Ολα αυτα τα δειγματα κτλ ομως να πω την αληθεια δεν το συναντας συχνα σε αλλα καταστηματα e-shop και αυτο με επεισε να κανω και την επομενη παραγγελια απο τον αθλητη περιμενοντας βεβαια καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση   :03. Clap:

----------


## ZipC

Εβαλα για πρωτη φορα παραγγελια νωρις το απογευμα της Παρασκευης.
Ζητησα μια πρωτεινη της NLS.
Σημερα το πρωι ηρθε με δωρο ενα σεικερ που φερει το λογοτυπο της.
Δεν ειχε δειγματα.Παντως ηρθε σφαιρα.
Αψογοι.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το 2016 ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ κλείνει 50 χρόνια συνεχούς παρουσίας στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα στο ίδιο σημείο, στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου 56.
Εκτός από τις καθιερωμένες μας προσφορές που βλέπετε στην αρχική σελίδα του e-shop, ξεκινάμε και κάτι ακόμα δυνατό.

Κάθε εβδομάδα θα προσφέρουμε ένα προϊόν ως δώρο, με την αγορά ενός άλλου προϊόντος.
Η προσφορά θα φαίνεται με κεντρικό banner στο e-shop του forum και αυτές τις μέρες είναι η παρακάτω.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Σήμερα παρέλαβα την τελευταία παραγγελία,αποστολή την ίδια μέρα και αφιξη την επόμενη,ταχυτατη εξυπηρέτηση + τα δωράκια.  :03. Thumb up:  

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο,στις σημειωσεις ειχα ζητήσει να σημειωθεί παραλαβή απο το κατάστημα κουριερ  λόγω ωραρίων αλλά δεν αναφέρθηκε κι έτσι καθυστέρησε η παραλαβή 24 ώρες  :01. Wink:

----------


## vagdim

Είδα καθυστερημένα την προσφορά με το δωρεάν Shred-x πιο πάνω
Κρίμα και το ήθελα. Θα ξαναβγεί αργότερα κάτι παρόμοιο;
Γενικά με τι συχνότητα αλλάζουν οι προσφορές στο e-shop του φόρουμ;

----------


## Polyneikos

Καθε Παρασκευή βγαίνουν νεες προσφορές για αρκετά προιόντα.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Οι προσφορές ανανεώνονται συνεχώς, όμως μιας και δόθηκε αφορμή ας ενημερώσουμε για τον τρόπο που βγαίνουν αυτές οι προσφορές αυτή την περίοδο: 

*α)* Τα 12 προϊόντα προσφοράς που φαίνονται μπροστά στην αρχική σελίδα του e-shop αλλάζουν κάθε δεύτερη Παρασκευή. Ενδιάμεσα όμως μπορεί κάποιο να τελειώσει, αν και αυτό συμβαίνει σπάνια γιατί φροντίζουμε και εξασφαλίζουμε αρκετά κομμάτια από τις εταιρίες.

*β)* Για να γιορτάσουμε τα *«50 χρόνια – ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ»* κάθε Παρασκευή ανεβάζουμε στην αρχική σελίδα του bodybuilding.gr μία ακόμα δυνατή προσφορά, όπου δίνουμε με την αγορά ενός προϊόντος κάποιο άλλο προϊόν ως ΔΩΡΟ. Αυτή η προσφορά ισχύει για άλλη μία βδομάδα αφού αλλάξει το banner. Για παράδειγμα, τώρα στο banner βλέπετε την προσφορά της Isowhey όμως «τρέχει» ακόμα και έως την επόμενη Παρασκευή και η προηγούμενη προσφορά, αυτή της COMPLETE 8 1kg. Εάν θα μπείτε στο e-shop ΑΘΛΗΤΗ θα μπορείτε να βλέπετε στα κεντρικά banners και τις δύο προσφορές που τρέχουν ταυτόχρονα.

*γ)* Εκτός από τα παραπάνω, κατά καιρούς βγαίνουν και Πακέτα που συνήθως αποτελούνται από τρία προϊόντα, με συνολική έκπτωση 20%. Τέσσερα τέτοια πακέτα μπορείτε να τα δείτε αυτές τις μέρες στο κάτω μέρος του e-shop.

Όλες οι παραπάνω προσφορές βγαίνουν σε συνεννόηση με τις εταιρίες  -προμηθευτές μας, που θέλουν όλες να έχουν μια δυνατή παρουσία στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ λόγω και της ιστορίας του μαγαζιού. Υπάρχει δηλαδή  και ένα είδος εσωτερικού ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ των εταιριών μας, και κάποιες πραγματικά ανταποκρίνονται πολύ θετικά.

Μείνετε συντονισμένοι γιατί αυτή την Παρασκευή  θα βγει κάτι δυνατό από την ΟΝ!

Υπάρχει βέβαια και μία τέταρτη κατηγορία προσφορών που δεν προλαβαίνουν να ανέβουν online αλλά θα τις βρείτε μόνο στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Πρόκειται για προϊόντα που είναι σε μικρές ποσότητες και έτσι δεν μπορούμε να τις ανεβάσουμε στο e-shop. Συνήθως αφορούν προϊόντα που πρόκειται να σταματήσουν και είναι τα τελευταία κομμάτια ή κτυπημένες συσκευασίες κ.τ.λ. 

Κάθε Τρίτη και Πέμπτη απόγευμα που έχουμε παραλαβές, δημιουργείται «ουρά» στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ από φίλους που αναζητούν τέτοια προϊόντα σε πιο οικονομικές τιμές…

----------


## ktm620

Προσθέστε και σαν τρόπο πληρωμής την πιστωτική κάρτα ντε.... ( online αναφέρομαι , καθώς δέν υπάρχει δυνατότητα φυσικής παρουσίας- άν δέχεστε στο καταστημα...- ) 
Just saying....

----------


## vaggan

να φερετε στο καταστημα αμινοξεα uniliver η εστω τα beef amino ειναι σε ελλειψη ευχαριστω

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

> να φερετε στο καταστημα αμινοξεα uniliver η εστω τα beef amino ειναι σε ελλειψη ευχαριστω


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ BEEF AMINO KAI UNI-LIVER ΑΠΟ UNIVERSAL ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ UNIVERSAL ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΑΣ !! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ !!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

WHEY PLUS RIPPEDCORE 2200GR + ΔΩΡΟ X-PLODE HARDCORE 400GR (SCI-MX)

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Ευχαριστω το καταστημα για τα δειγματα, τα περιοδικα και τα φυλλαδια που μου εστειλαν με τις αγορες μου. Μαλιστα σε αρκετά μακρινη αποσταση από την Αθηνα, εκανε η παραγγελια μονο 1 μέρα να φτασει!
Ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος σιγουρα θα το ξαναπροτιμησω το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.

Και μη θεωρουμε τιποτα δεδομενο, αλλα καταστηματα τσιγκουνευονται κ τη σακουλα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Άλλη μία προσφορά για τα "50 Χρόνια ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ".

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Κάποιες προσφορές δεν φαίνονται στο e-shop, όμως βγαίνουν πολύ συχνά στο φυσικό κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Ο λόγος είναι ότι πρόκειται για μεμονωμένα τεμάχια και δεν γίνεται να προβληθούν μέσω του του e-shop αφού τελειώνουν αμέσως μόλις βγουν σε προσφορά.

Εάν περνάτε από το κέντρο της Αθήνας, αυτός είναι άλλος ένας λόγος για να περάσετε από τον *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, Πανεπιστημίου 56, τηλ.: 210-3829493.
*

----------


## psonara

εχω να πω συγχαρητηρια για ακομα μια φορα για τον επαγγελματισμο του συγκεκριμενου καταστηματος.εγω το καλοκαιρι ξεκινησα να λαμβανω συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης και αγοραζω μονο απο τον αθλητη διοτι συμπεριφερονται αψογα.πριν 2 εβδομαδες εκανα παλι παραγγελια και ηταν παρασκευη και μαλιστα ηρθε η παραγγελια την επομενη ημερα και ας ηταν σαββατο και γενικα δεν τσιγκουνευονται τα δωρακια και ειναι αρκετα εξυπηρετικοι.φανατικη λοιπον του αθλητη και της ινκοσπορ :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Τα ρούχα γυμναστικής και όχι μόνο είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Σε κάποιους κωδικούς που καταργούνται προσφέρουμε 40% έκπτωση σε τεμάχια που έχουμε στο κατάστημα, προκειμένου να δημιουργήσουμε χώρο για τα καινούρια που έρχονται.

Δείτε τα στο e-shop *εδώ* ή ακόμα καλύτερα περάστε μία βόλτα από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Ψάχνοντας θα βρείτε πολλά είδη που σας ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Κάποιες πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες από το φορτωμένο σε συμπληρώματα κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ!

Μεγαλη ποικιλία και επάρκεια προϊόντων. Μία βόλτα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας αξίζει τον κόπο λόγω και των έκτατων προσφορών που βγάζουμε καθημερινά.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Άπειρα φακελάκια προϊόντων στη νέα μας παραλαβή.

Και μεταξύ αυτών και το COMPLETE PRE που πολλοί μας ρωτούσαν γι' αυτό!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλη περίπτωση τα φακελάκια της 1 δοσης, πολλές είναι οι φορές που περνάω και πέρνω 2-3-4, ακομα και 1 μονο για την προπόνηση.
Σε ωθούν να τα δοκιμάσεις, ενώ το ρίσκο του να πάρεις κάτι που δεν σου ταιριάζει είναι της τάξεως του 1,5 -2 ευρώ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ έχει μπει ήδη σε Χριστουγεννιάτικο κλίμα! Οι προσφορές θα είναι ανάλογες των ημερών...

----------


## NASSER

Η παρέα του φόρουμ θα πρέπει να παρευρεθεί στον Αθλητή αυτές τις γιορτινές ημέρες, αλλά να το γιορτάσουμε με παραδοσιακά γλυκά!! Οι προσφορές είναι δέλεαρ για στοκάρισμα για την έναρξη του νέου έτους!!

----------


## Nive

Τα παιδια του αθλητη (Χρηστος-Γρηγορης) ειναι αστερια και εξυπηρετικοτατοι!! 
Θα σας επισκεφθω για φορτωμα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Οι προσφορές γι' αυτές τις γιορτές είναι ανεπανάληπτες!

Η παρακάτω εικόνα από το site μας δείχνει ορισμένες μόνο από αυτές. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες αντίστοιχες στο κατάστημα και ισχύουν έως παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς ή μέχρι εξαντλήσεως των αποθεμάτων. 'Ηδη αρκετοί φίλοι του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ έχουν στοκάρει για τους προσεχείς μήνες...

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες ξεκίνησαν οι Πασχαλινές προσφορές, και έχουν τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον πολλών φίλων.

----------


## Μητσαρας

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Είχα διαβάσει κάποια στιγμή ότι τα μέλη του forum έχουν έκπτωση σε αγορές από το ''athlitis''. Ισχύει αυτό; Ψάχνω μέσα στο site, αλλά δε βρίσκω κάπου αυτή την πληροφορία. Μπορεί να με ενημερώσει κάποιος που ξέρει;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Είχα διαβάσει κάποια στιγμή ότι τα μέλη του forum έχουν έκπτωση σε αγορές από το ''athlitis''. Ισχύει αυτό; Ψάχνω μέσα στο site, αλλά δε βρίσκω κάπου αυτή την πληροφορία. Μπορεί να με ενημερώσει κάποιος που ξέρει;


Τα μέλη του φορουμ δεν έχουν κάποια ειδική έκπτωση, αλλά κάθε εβδομάδα, Παρασκευή, υπάρχουν σταθερά προϊόντα σε προσφορες.
Δεν νομίζω να εχει γραφτεί κατί τετοιο ή μου διαφεύγει...

----------


## Μητσαρας

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον εγώ κάνω λάθος!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δυνατές προσφορές από το e-shop του AΘΛΗΤΗ ενόψει των Xριστουγέννων!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Βάζω και εδώ το σημερινό ποστ του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ προς ενημέρωση όλων των μελών-αναγνωστών  :03. Thumb up: 





> Με τον ερχομό του νέου έτους ανακοινώνουμε και την ένταξη του καταστήματος του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ στο δίκτυο καταστημάτων X-TREME STORES.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα το κατάστημα θα παραμείνει στον ίδιο χώρο που βρίσκεται εδώ και δεκαετίες, ανακαινισμένο έτσι όπως το ξέρετε τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχοντας πλέον και τα δύο λογότυπα στις οριζόντιες ταμπέλες του, ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και X-TREME STORES. Το web-site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ θα έχει πλέον την έννοια της ιστορικής παρουσίασης του καταστήματος, ενώ μπαίνοντας στο E-shop, ο χρήστης θα μπαίνει στο e-shop των X-TREME STORES.
> 
> Ο λόγος που προχωράμε σε αυτή την κίνηση είναι το υψηλό κόστος συντήρησης ενός σύγχρονου καταστήματος, όταν αυτό λειτουργεί ως ανεξάρτητο και όχι εντός ενός γνωστού δικτύου καταστημάτων. Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ είχε έως τώρα την δική του, υψηλή δαπάνη, για διαφήμιση στα social media, λογιστικό κόστος συντήρησης μίας ξεχωριστής εταιρίας, καθώς και κόστος συντήρησης ενός ξεχωριστού e-shop. Παρά την ανοδική του πορεία κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια, ως μεμονωμένο κατάστημα, είδαμε στην πράξη, ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι κερδοφόρο σε συνάρτηση με την επένδυση. Αντιθέτως, τα X-TREME STORES με 53 καταστήματα στο δίκτυό τους, μπορούν να στηρίξουν όλες αυτές τις δαπάνες πολύ πιο εύκολα, από κάθε άποψη. Έτσι ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ θα μπορεί να διατηρηθεί και να αναπτυχθεί ως κατάστημα, μέλος πλέον ενός ισχυρού δικτύου.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ «ΑΘΛΗΤΗ» 22-2-2019
*
Εδώ και λίγες μέρες πολλοί θα έχετε παρατηρήσει μια αλλαγή στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. 
Μια αλλαγή για την οποία αισθανόμαστε υπερήφανοι, αφού διατηρούμε ζωντανή την ιστορία του πρώτου εξειδικευμένου καταστήματος για το bodybuilding και το fitness, έτσι όπως το γνώρισαν και το εμπιστεύτηκαν οι μεγαλύτεροι Έλληνες αθλητές, ενώ από την άλλη ακολουθούμε τους ρυθμούς της σύγχρονης εποχής που απαιτούν συνεχή εξέλιξη.


Έτσι τα δύο «αδερφικά» καταστήματα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και των X-TREME STORES της Ομόνοιας γίνονται ένα. Με αυτή την κίνηση πολλά αλλάζουν αλλά και πολλά μένουν ίδια, όπως τα έχετε συνηθίσει.


Συγκεκριμένα το κατάστημα θα παραμείνει στον ίδιο χώρο που βρίσκεται εδώ και δεκαετίες, ανακαινισμένο έτσι όπως το ξέρετε τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχοντας πλέον και τα δύο λογότυπα στις οριζόντιες ταμπέλες του, ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και X-TREME STORES. 
Το *web-site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* θα έχει πλέον την έννοια της ιστορικής παρουσίασης του καταστήματος, ενώ μπαίνοντας στο *E-shop, ο χρήστης θα μπαίνει στο e-shop των X-TREME STORES.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tα Χ-Τreme Stores προσφέρουν όλα τα ρούχα γυμναστικής  με έκπτωση 50%!*


Tα Χ-Τreme Stores αποφάσισαν να αποσυρθούν από την κατηγορία ρουχισμού, ρίχνοντας το βάρος στις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες (Όργανα γυμναστικής, συμπληρώματα διατροφής, αθλητικά αξεσουάρ, superfoods κτλ) και κάνουν μια μοναδική προσφορά για τα μέλη και τους πελάτες λιανικής , κάνοντας  έκπτωση 50%! *Link*
Μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία για να προμηθευτούν οι αθλούμενοι μπλούζες, φόρμες, φούτερ για το γυμναστήριο ! Dont Miss It!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι τιμες ευκαιριας.
Υπαρχει καποιο υποκαταστημα να τα εχει ολα;  Ρωταω κυριως για επιλογη μεγεθους απο κοντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστο δυσκολο να βρείς τα πάντα , σε όλα τα νουμερα. Ο πιο σωστός δρόμος είναι να δεις τον κωδικό που θέλεις και να καλέσεις στο κατάστημα που σε εξυπηρετεί. Απ΄οτι γνωρίζω, εκεινοι έχουν εικόνα της διαθεσιμότητας, στο υπόλοιποι δίκτυο..

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-treme Stores Re-Post*


Τα άσχημα νέα είναι ότι τα καταστήματα σε όλη την Ελλάδα κλείνουν για 14 μέρες.
Τα καλά νέα όμως είναι περισσότερα.
Πρώτα από όλα, ότι το κλείσιμο των καταστημάτων γίνεται για το γενικό καλό.Η υγεία είναι το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό και πρέπει να το διαφυλάξουμε με κάθε τρόπο.
Το δεύτερο καλό νέο είναι ότι τα X-TREME STORES θα συνεχίσουν να δραστηριοποιούνται μέσω Internet και τηλεφώνου.
Αυτές τις μέρες, προσέχουμε την υγεία μας, Μένουμε Σπίτι και Γυμναζόμαστε.
Για τις μέρες που τα καταστήματα θα είναι κλειστά, οι παραγγελίες συνεχίζονται για όλα μας το προϊόντα, σε όλη την Ελλάδα και Κύπρο, τηλεφωνικά στο 210-6620921 ή ηλεκτρονικά στο XTR.GR


Μας ρωτάτε κι εμείς σας απαντάμε.
Χρειάζεστε κάτι κι εμείς το αποστέλλουμε στο χώρο σας, τηρώντας όλους τους κανόνες υγιεινής.


Προσέχουμε την υγεία μας.
Μένουμε Σπίτι.
Γυμναζόμαστε!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Προσφορές Clearance - 50%  (Hμ. λήξης 31.5.2020) μέσω του e-shop των Xtreme-Stores

*

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ καλες προσφορουλες, κ με προιοντα που ανανεωνονται αποτι προσεξα :03. Thumb up: 
τσιμπησα 2 πραγματακια, το θεμα ειναι να ανοιξουν τα γυμναστηρια για να τα χαρουμε κ στην πραξη καποια στιγμη :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι...με 50% εκπτωση σε καποια πολυ καλα προιοντα δεν το λες κ ασχημα.
Μια τουλαχιστον πρωτεινουλα θα τη κτυπησω :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νέα κατηγορία Clearance! Tώρα και στα αξεσουάρ γυμναστικής. 
 Δείτε εδώ όλα τα προϊόντα ➡️ Clearance αξεσουάρ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικά όποιος παρακολουθεί  την κατηγορία αυτή την περίοδο, παίζουν πολύ δυνατές προσφορές! 
*https://www.xtr.gr/el/clearance/

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-Treme Stores Giveaway!*

Δυνατός διαγωνισμός των X-Treme Stores, Μέσω Ιnstagram, για τα 20 χρόνια λειτουργίας τους!!
Oι λεπτομέρειες του διαγωνισμού στο Link :  https://xtrblog.gr/20-years-xtr-give...m_campaign=306

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-Treme Stores Βlack Friday!
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-Τrteme Stores Click-Away*

Αγαπητοί μας φίλοι, 
*Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από Δευτέρα 14/12, μπορείτε να παραλαμβάνετε τις παραγγελίες σας από τα φυσικά καταστήματά μας, με τους παρακάτω τρόπους:*


1.       Καταχωρείτε την παραγγελία σας μέσω του e-shop μας 
 https://buff.ly/33x9wAU επιλέγοντας στους τρόπους αποστολής “Παραλαβή από κατάστημα”, όπου υποδεικνύετε το κατάστημα που σας εξυπηρετεί. 

2.       Υποβάλετε την παραγγελία σας τηλεφωνικώς στο κατάστημα της επιλογής σας (βρείτε εδώ όλα τα τηλέφωνα των καταστημάτων X-treme Stores  https://buff.ly/3gDrl86) 


*Όλες οι παραγγελίες θα παραδίδονται αυστηρά, στον εξωτερικό χώρο του καταστήματος. 

*
Για την ακριβή ημέρα και ώρα θα προηγείται δική σας συνεννόηση με το εκάστοτε κατάστημα, ώστε να λάβετε και το αποδεικτικό της συναλλαγής. 

Η πληρωμή των παραγγελιών γίνεται δεκτή *αποκλειστικά από το ηλεκτρονικό μας κατάστημα ή μέσω κάρτας (pos),* κατά την παραλαβή, *στον εξωτερικό χώρο του καταστήματος,* καθώς δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα πληρωμής με μετρητά.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Πάλι καλά που ανοίγουν έστω και με αυτόν τον τρόπο να αποσυμφοριστούν λίγο οι ταχυδρομικές μεταφορές.

----------


## Polyneikos

*20 Χρόνια X-Treme Stores – Giveaway*



*Ήρθε η ώρα για την πιο X-TREME κλήρωση της χρονιάς με δώρα αξίας 5000€!


Γίνε ένας από τους 20 τυχερούς και κέρδισε ένα όργανο γυμναστικής ή ένα πλήρες πακέτο συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής!!*


Αναλυτικά τα δώρα παρακάτω:


1ος 1 Διάδρομος 2 Slim (X-FIT)
2ος 1 Ποδήλατο Μαγνητικό X-FIT Diamond
3ος 1 Κωπηλατική X-Fit Navy
4ος 1 Ελλειπτικό μηχάνημα X-Fit Flexy


16 τυχεροί θα κερδίσουν ένα πακέτο συμπληρωμάτων αξίας 200€




Πάρτε μέρος στη κλήρωση ακολουθώντας τα βήματα:


1. Follow τη σελίδα @xtr.gr στο Instgram
2. Like το post του διαγωνισμού
3. Mention έναν ή περισσότερους φίλους/φίλες


Συμμετοχές θα γίνονται δεκτές έως 31 Δεκεμβρίου, 12 το βράδυ.


Οι 20 τυχεροί θα ανακοινωθούν ύστερα από κλήρωση, τη Δευτέρα 4 Ιανουαρίου!


*Η κλήρωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί από επίσημη εφαρμογή ανεξάρτητου φορέα.


*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ενδιαφέρον και αυτός ο διαγωνισμός , θα το ευχαριστηθούν πολύ οι τυχεροί της κλήρωσης γιατι είναι πλούσια και αξιόλογα τα δώρα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χ-Treme Stores e-Shop: Τελευταίες μέρες Χριστουγεννιάτικων προσφορών!!*

----------


## Dim0s

Η συνεργασία με την universal είναι εν ισχύ?

----------


## Polyneikos

^ Nαι


https://www.xtr.gr/el/universal.html

----------


## Dim0s

:01. Smile:

----------


## Dim0s

Διάβασα για τον Robby Robinson .. και το θυμήθηκα ...
Είχε το x-treme ένα εξάρτημα για άσκηση δικεφάλων,
του οποίου δεν θυμάμαι την ονομασία [φωτό]


Άραγε υπάρχει ακόμα ;

----------


## Polyneikos

O Νονός της X-Treme επιστρέφει!!

Δείτε εδώ όλα τα προϊόντα 

https://www.xtr.gr/el/easter-offers?...i4D5etUEPQGK7k

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eκπτώσεις εως 40%
*
https://www.xtr.gr/el/summer-sales

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-Treme Stores - Black Friday*


H Black Friday επιστρέφει με εκπτώσεις εως 60% !

----------


## Orc

Απίστευτη προσφορά το complete intra.Στην ουσία είναι μια 75άρα πρωτείνη με αλανίνη κιτρουλίνη και βιταμίνες. :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η εβδομάδα ξεκινάει δυνατά με νέες προσφορές συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής!

https://www.xtr.gr/el/supplement-off...K0svTKJacBIJ1U

----------


## Polyneikos

X-Treme Stores Black Friday - Προσφορές σε προϊόντα εως και 60%

----------

